# Hi all, new to the site



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I joined this site as I am 40 and TTC, I am due to start IVF in July/August if nothing happens before then and have been feeling very low and alone as everywhere I turn it seems the reaction is '40, forget it'. 

I was really pleased to come on here and see so many others going through the same thing and so many success stories so thanks everyone for cheering me up and giving me hope!

Any advice welcome.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Deb,

Haven't got a success story myself but a colleague at work just turned 40 and found out she was pregnant on her 4th IUI with donor sperm so it does happen. Also one of the mum's at my DD school has just given birth at 43 - a natural conception and my friend had her little boy at 42 [conceived at 41].


----------



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. It's great to hear so many positive stories and also great to have people to share experiences with.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Its these stories that keep me going - however you can see my history from my ticker that I had 3 pregnancies at 40 but didn't get that 'good egg'. Its all a bit of a lottery at our age


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Deb,
I don't have my success story yet either, but my best friend conceived at 43 and gave birth at 44 in January, to a baby girl. 
It was her first too!. 
She really keeps my hopes going.
Good luck, there are lots of us on here, with success stories too.
MJ1 xx


----------



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks all. There are a lot of very brave ladies on here who are definitely an inspiration! Really pleased I joined.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello Deb

IVF is indeed a bit of a lottery at our age but, as it were, if you don't buy a ticket, you've got no chance of winning  .  I was the same age as you when I started out on IVF  (own eggs) after 6+ years ttc.  You will see from my profile that it definitely wasn't a case of "40, forget it" for us.  You need to be realistic about the chances but it can work, even for us oldies!  And remember, you are not alone - you will find loads of support on this site. Wishing you lots and lots of good luck.     

Ellie


----------



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Ellie, and congratulations. It's great to hear from you.


----------



## Sararenee (May 10, 2012)

Hi ladies, 
I got pregnant @ 40 from a FEt cycle - with my 40 year old eggs, my transfer from the fresh cycle was cancelled due to over stimulating. 

I am currently starting a FET cycle with the 3 embryos that are left.


----------



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the glimmer of hope and good luck with the cycle.


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello all,
I don't have a success story of my own yet, but I have several friends who do. One friend had her first baby at 42 and second at 45(seven months ago), another lady I know had a baby at 45 a few weeks ago and another one at 46 (7 years ago). 
All these are natural conceptions. It gives me hope to know this, especially when I am read statistics out by the medical profession and feel 100 years old!
By the way Sararenee what is an FET cycle? 
x


----------

